# What was your first position?



## Blake Bowden

What was your first post as an officer in your lodge?


----------



## Bill Lins

Actually, SD was my 2nd position, right after "fetal".    :wink:


----------



## owls84

Good one Bill. I was a Steward, Secretary Pro-Tem, and this year I am a Marshall.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I served almost an entire year as Marshall pro tem / Junior Deacon pro tem & was appointed to Junior Deacon the following year. I am currently the Senior Deacon.


----------



## RedTemplar

I was Senior Deacon way back when Abraham was appointed WM by KS.


----------



## Bill Lins

RedTemplar said:


> I was Senior Deacon way back when Abraham was appointed WM by KS.


 
Back when men were men & the Lesser Lights really were candles? Or had fire been discovered yet? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Lmao!


----------



## Nate Riley

Senior Steward


----------



## rhitland

Junior Steward


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Back when men were men & the Lesser Lights really were candles? Or had fire been discovered yet? :wink: :lol:



Prairie Hill Lodge #741 still uses candles for their Lesser Lights.  Bunch of the guys from my Lodge went to visit them last months just to see the real candles.


----------



## Casey

I'm currently in my first post, as Marshal. I'm not on the list haha


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273

Junior Warden


----------



## Bookend

I became an "acting, unpaid" Steward on the night I was Raised.   It was a very "turbulent" day!   I had been Initiated in The Lodge of Fraternity No.214, at that time, in Salisbury, South Australia, in July 1978.   It was the Lodge to which my father and younger brother belonged.   I was living in Sydney, New South Wales and had flown over for that evening.   The Secretary told me that, in order to join a Lodge in Sydney, I would have to resign from the Lodge in which I was Initiated.   This information was incorrect, but how was I to know?   On returning to Sydney, I wrote my letter of resignation, to take effect in October 1978.   In September 1978, I was Passed, by dispensation, in The Shaw-Stewart Lodge No.133 in Leichhardt, New South Wales.   My next-door neighbour just happened to be the Director of Ceremonies (= Marshall) of that Lodge.   I was to be Raised in that Lodge in November.   On the afternoon of that day, I saw the Secretary of the Lodge drove up to the Director's house and he told me that things had become "complicated".   I was no longer a financial member of a Lodge and, therefore, could not be Raised.   As I could not be Raised, I could not join a Lodge in New South Wales.   By telephone, with the Grand Secretary of NSW on one line to us and on the other to the Grand Secretary of SA, it was resolved that I would be elected as a member in NSW and, if successful, be Raised - all paperwork to follow!   After being Raised I was appointed to act as a Steward.   Eight months later, I was Invested as Junior Warden and, three years and one day after my Initiation, I became Worshipful Master of The Shaw-Stewart Lodge No.133.   My Masonic life is still as complicated and confused as it was back in 1978!


----------



## Christopher

Wow, that's a crazy story, Bookend.  Glad it work out for you!

I'm curious to know whose first position in lodge was Senior Warden and how that came about.  I've seen a few guys on this forum saying that their first officer position was Junior Warden, and I thought that was crazy.  I guess I just didn't think that normally happened.


----------



## Dave in Waco

For me going to Junior Warden, it was where the WM and PM's thought I should be.


----------



## david918

I was raised in 1990 and was Master of Ceremonies the year after I was raised.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273

Christopher said:


> Wow, that's a crazy story, Bookend. Glad it work out for you!
> 
> I'm curious to know whose first position in lodge was Senior Warden and how that came about. I've seen a few guys on this forum saying that their first officer position was Junior Warden, and I thought that was crazy. I guess I just didn't think that normally happened.


 I go to a small Lodge, at least in terms of active members. As far as the younger fellows getting involved, there are  several that have been raised longer than me, but they can't dedicate the time to being SW/JW... they sit in the lower chairs though and wait for the year when they have time.


----------



## Bill Lins

Christopher said:


> Wow, that's a crazy story, Bookend.  Glad it work out for you!
> 
> I'm curious to know whose first position in lodge was Senior Warden and how that came about.  I've seen a few guys on this forum saying that their first officer position was Junior Warden, and I thought that was crazy.  I guess I just didn't think that normally happened.


 
In a lot of smaller Lodges, the line begins in the South. The same Brethren serve as SD & JD for years & years. Not saying it's right, just that it happens.


----------



## Christopher

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> In a lot of smaller Lodges, the line begins in the South. The same Brethren serve as SD & JD for years & years. Not saying it's right, just that it happens.



Okay.  I think it's a good thing that lodges feel comfortable being flexible with the officer line.  On the other hand, if I go into the East, I will be very grateful for as many years of preparation as I will get.


----------



## HKTidwell

I was Marshall first and this year I jumped to Senior Steward.


----------



## s_pike

Senior Deacon this Masonic year.  My first Officer position I've held in the Lodge.


----------



## Beathard

3 years as steward then Junior deacon. WM did not put me through to SD. He was anti-shrine and I was the ceremonial potentate. Have not been back to my home lodge. At first due to that (during his year), but I joined several other lodges that I like much better due to their proximity to my house and activity level in the lodges. I hope to go through the chairs someday. Right now I am concentrating on District Instructor.


----------



## gnarledrose

Chaplain. The WM is the kind of guy who thought that was HILARIOUS, because I'm planning on becoming an actual chaplain as a career. He then made me the third ruffian, because he's got a sick sense of humor.


----------



## steve632111

raised in November 10 my 1st position treasurer the vote for the new year was also my 1st meeting quite shocked to be voted to a position


----------



## tom268

I started as Master of Ceremonies, with special dispensation from the GM, as I was appointed the day I was passed to FC. My lodge had problems back then, and I was the only one left with enough knowledge of the ritual, as my predecessor got a stroke. I did this for 9 years. I was also MoC of what you would call the Royal Ach for 3 years. Now I'm Assistant WM in my lodge.


----------



## Beathard

Is the Assistant WM the same as our Senior Warden?


----------



## tomasball

I'd like to interject a sideways subject here.  I've heard of some lodges that have a policy (and I think it's smart) that nobody moves from Senior Deacon to Junior Warden.  What do you guys think?  There are some brethren who are happy to take subordinate offices, but are not interested in the line (or really not qualified.)  By starting the line at JW, they remove the sense of obligation or entitlement.  In a healthy lodge with enough members, there is no automatic right for someone to ever become Master.


----------



## tom268

Beathard said:


> Is the Assistant WM the same as our Senior Warden?


 No, we have two wardens, just like you, we just call them 1st and 2nd Warden. The Assistant WM is more like a Deputy GM is to the GM. I wear a square as a jewel, but a smaller one than the WM, and I am allowed to lead the lodge, if the WM cannot. This can be for a meeting, if the WM is ill or has other responsibilities, or even until the end of his turn, should he be unable for a longer time. The Wardens would lead the lodge, if the WM and all of his Assistants (up to 3) are unavailable.

We don't have a fix line of offices, and we don't have Deacons at all. As we have a 3-year term of office, it is very common, that not all brothers will become WM. And there is absolutely no right to become WM, regardless, what office you hold. When election is coming, all brothers of the suitable degree are electable. They don't need to hold any office before, but they usually do, because they usually have shown activity before becoming WM.


----------



## Dave in Waco

It's always interesting hearing the differences between Grand Jurisdictions like the Assistant WM and no Deacons.

As for the progressive line, I agree that advancement should not be an automatic.  I think a few lodges have gotten themselves in trouble by advancing someone who has not shown a commitment to their previous office(s) just because they were next in line.


----------



## tom268

Freemasonry is very different in Europe, at least in continental Europe, as many jurisdictions have french influence, what means, the first greater difference from the english roots. It starts with no Deacons, both wardens sit in the west, we have the altar in the east (in my jurisdiction, the WM sits behind the altar and makes his knocks on it), we have the tracing board in form of a cloth or carpet, that lies in the center of the lodge. In some lodges, there is an empty blackboard, and the symbols are drawn with chalk during the opening and wiped out during closing. But that is not very common. We don't have due guards and we don't have pass grips. 

Installations of WM are usually done in the EA degree, as all meetings are EA degree, except for the passings and raisings of course. There are only one or two business meetings per year, all other meetings are degree or social events. Every lodge has an officer, called Orator, as a lecture is an integral part of a degree meeting. The Orator speaks himself, or he organizes the speeches of the brothers.

These are the most common and most typical differences. But there are so many masonic traditions here, that it is difficult to explain them in general. We have 5 grand lodges in Germany, we had 12 grand lodges before WW2. And Germany is not that large. There are a lot differences among our jurisdictions. Just to give a brief sneakpeek.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

My first and second postion is Senior Deacon. My current SW and JW have not shown themselves worthy enough to go to the east so I'm sure when the time comes they will be removed from the line. Advancement is not a right it is a privilege the bible tells us we know a tree by the fruit that it bears. Frankly some people in some lines have rotten fruit so they dont advance.


----------



## tom268

So, you cannot remove your officers from duty? "Not worthy" sounds severe. In such cases, a WM would change the officer. It is a whee bit more difficult with the wardens, as they are elected, but it can be done.


----------



## Dave in Waco

tom268 said:


> So, you cannot remove your officers from duty? "Not worthy" sounds severe. In such cases, a WM would change the officer. It is a whee bit more difficult with the wardens, as they are elected, but it can be done.



In Texas we can't remove them mid-year.  If they don't show or move, the WM can appoint someone to pro-tempe the chair, but it's not an appointment for the remainder of the year.  The WM can also not replace an officer at will.  It is the duty and responsibilty of the lodge to remember the type of job the person did when it comes time for lodge elections for the elected officers, and the incoming WM to remember who's execution of their duties was not worthy of advancement.


----------



## tom268

Interesting. Very different to our customs. Here, the WM can usually assamble the board of officers as he sees fit.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Depending on the lodge, most times the WM is still able to do that.  In my lodge, the incoming WM makes his picks known and usually we try to respect his wishes.  He does try to follow the progressive line, but there are times when someone who has not executed their office is passed over or replaced.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Brother Dave is correct


----------



## Beathard

I thought there was something that could be done by the Grand Lodge if an officer does mot show up for 2 or more stated meetings. Am I crazy?


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> I thought there was something that could be done by the Grand Lodge if an officer does mot show up for 2 or more stated meetings. Am I crazy?


 
Dunno about your mental state :wink: but, yes- the Grand Master can remove a Lodge officer for cause but simple absenteeism would most likely not be a good enough reason. The WM could just "pro tem" the office for the rest of the year & let the Lodge deal with it @ election time.

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




tomasball said:


> I've heard of some lodges that have a policy (and I think it's smart) that nobody moves from Senior Deacon to Junior Warden.  What do you guys think?  There are some brethren who are happy to take subordinate offices, but are not interested in the line (or really not qualified.)  By starting the line at JW, they remove the sense of obligation or entitlement.  In a healthy lodge with enough members, there is no automatic right for someone to ever become Master.



There is no automatic right for someone to ever become Master in _any_ Lodge. That said, our line begins at JD. I support it because I believe that the WM should have served in each position in turn so that he knows what duties each officer is supposed to perform and what difficulties each officer is likely to encounter. I think he can offer much better supervision and counsel to his subordinates if he's "been there & done that". As to junior officers thinking that advancement is or should be automatic, we make it plain to them, both verbally and in the Lodge Manual, that it isn't, shouldn't, and won't be. Ever.


----------



## tom268

Beathard said:


> I thought there was something that could be done by the Grand Lodge if an officer does mot show up for 2 or more stated meetings.


 Again interesting. Here, grand lodge has nothing to say about the officers in a lodge. The lodge has souvereignity over such decisions. In my jurisdiction, GL has to approve the election of the WM, but in other german jurisdictions, it is not even that.

That may be connected to the civil law code, that deals with civil organizations, clubs and associations. That civil law demands the souvereignity of a club in financial and personnel questions.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

I was raised on January 1 of this year, and last night on a trip to visit another lodge, our WM informed me that come election time, I will fill the secretary's position, like it or not.... lol


----------



## Bill Lins

Oooh, sucks to be you, dude!  :lol:


----------



## Beathard

OMG! Make sure go to secretary training. They are next month.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bro. Bennett said:


> I was raised on January 1 of this year, and last night on a trip to visit another lodge, our WM informed me that come election time, I will fill the secretary's position, like it or not.... lol



I feel your pain in a way.  I was told by my WM today that was probably going to happen to me after my trip through to the East and our current Sec decides to step down.  He was planning on this being his last year, but he's had so much fun this year watching a WM with a good line and a purpose really govern the lodge instead of simply existing, that he's decided to stay on a few more years.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Oooh, sucks to be you, dude!  :lol:


 
Soooo, perhaps I should slip out the back and run join another lodge instead... lol


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Bennett said:


> Soooo, perhaps I should slip out the back and run join another lodge instead... lol


 
Actually, it's not that bad once you figure out what you're doing- only took me a couple of years!  I would go to a few Grand Secretary's schools- there's a lot of good information presented at them. Also, you'll find that most other Secretaries will be glad to answer any questions you might have, as will the Grand Secretary and his staff if you get _really_ stuck. If all else fails, ask owls! :wink:


----------



## robert leachman

Junior Steward


----------



## Beathard

First position in 18 years about to start: junior warden.


----------



## Mac

I was a very active pro-tem Tiler.  We had an opening in the line, so I was given the opportunity to go into the line as Senior Deacon.  Looking forward to sitting in the East!  If tradition prevails, I'll be attending a Lodge as an old has-been during my last year of school.  I like that idea.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Bro. I will be attending "Secretary School" in June down in Corpus Christi.... That way I get a two fer, school and a vacation....lol


----------



## Mac

I look forward to meeting you, brother Bennett!  I'll be in attendance as well.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Awesome Bro. Mac.... perhaps a familiar name to place with a face will be a good thing...


----------



## jwhoff

fetal!


:blushing:


----------



## Beathard

And that was last night!  8)


----------



## MikeMay

jwhoff said:


> fetal!
> 
> 
> :blushing:



LOL!  That's what I was thinking....just wasn't gonna say it!


----------



## Jacob Johnson

I've just about completed my first year as JD (my first position in the lodge). I actually got out my Grandfather's WM gavel (we had it custom made for him out of Acacia wood just before he was Installed as WM) and rubbed 'er down with Murphy's oil soap, because in a little over 4 years, she'll be back in service in the East!


----------



## Isagani96

I was appointed as Junior Deacon in our Lodge year 2002 then became Chaplain the following year. I'm now the Master of our Lodge


----------



## jwhoff

Jacob Johnson said:


> I've just about completed my first year as JD (my first position in the lodge). I actually got out my Grandfather's WM gavel (we had it custom made for him out of Acacia wood just before he was Installed as WM) and rubbed 'er down with Murphy's oil soap, because in a little over 4 years, she'll be back in service in the East!


 
Good job.  Where did you get that wood?


----------



## jwhoff

Nice work brother.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

My instructor that taught me my FC and MM work was made WM tonight and I was told by him tonight after our elections that my first position will be Master of Ceremonies.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Congrats Bro. Lottman.. I was elected Secretary tonight... Geeeeeshhhhh. here we go.... lol

Update: Installation is Sat. June 25, 2011... Whirlwind for me....


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Bennett said:


> I was elected Secretary tonight...


 
Welcome to the club! :wink:


----------



## Benton

Senior Deacon. (To be installed on July 16th.)


----------



## chadwalker67

Senior Steward at Texas Lodge #8 in San Antonio and Brother Jack Kramer taught me how to make a mean batch of chili.


----------



## Txmason

First time as an Officer. I am the Marshal San Jacinto Masonic Lodge #106 Willis, TX


----------



## jwhoff

Again, congratulations for stepping up and doing your part brethren.  Too many don't even crowd the sidelines.  We need more participation in masonry.  

I marvel at the number of brethren on this website who do their part.  From jurisdictions to jurisdiction, you are a busy beehive!


----------



## Brent Heilman

While I have not had a position yet it is one of my goals. I don't plan on sitting on the sidelines and observing. I plan on getting my hands dirty so to speak. Congrats to all those that have made that step into the leadership positions.


----------



## dreamer

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Back when men were men & the Lesser Lights really were candles? Or had fire been discovered yet? :wink: :lol:


Hey, we use candles where I am at. Love them. So much more interesting to look at.


----------



## sands67

I was Inner Guard and now am up to Junior Warden.


----------



## KSigMason

My very first position was Senior Deacon.


----------



## Bill Hosler

The first meeting I attended after I was raised I was told to sit in the Junior Stewards chair. Next thing I knew five years later I was sitting in the East. I had not even planned on becoming an officer! Lol. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

Junior warden.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro. Loggins

My First position I held was junior stewart

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I will be junior deacon in my home lodge and senior steward in my hometown lodge this coming year.


Granbury #392
Glen Rose # 525


----------



## Monsignor

Did my EA back in July of 2012 and was raised in December of the same year. Have sat in a few chairs filling in for sick or absent Brothers... SW, Tiler, JW and Secretary. If the winds blow a certain way I might find myself sitting in either the South or at the Secretaries desk as a first elected position for the 2013-2014 year.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

Junior Steward

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## Solomon1963

Chaplain 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76

Current Senior Deacon of my lodge and my first position.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Marshal


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Billy Jones

Jr deacon


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaanthony

First position JD in 1987, now PM 2x in one lodge and once in another.  The beauty of being in a small town lodge is you get to go around more than once.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown

Marshall


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Bended knees....


As an officer, Junior Deacon.


----------



## marty15chris

The first chair I filled was as Inner Guard and then as Senior Deacon.  Both in Canada Lodge in Afghanistan.  We are so short on MM that it is nothing for a brother to show up to his first meeting and be a warden or deacon. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

My Mother Lodge has the strange idea that the line should begin with...


Chaplain.

My first chair in one Lodge, my last in the other.


----------



## Brother

Senior Stewart

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## TheCredibleHulk

Junior Steward.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jeffself

Jr deacon ,jr warden ,wm, secty


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff

well, after two consecutive years in the East.

I expect my position to be fetal ... with excessive thumb-sucking.

:crying:


----------



## dfreybur

jwhoff said:


> well, after two consecutive years in the East.   I expect my position to be fetal ...



Been there, done that.  But officially my position for the year of decompression after the two consecutive in the east was listed as "Tiler" ...  Chortle.


----------



## jwhoff

Good idea.  They'd only call me in to vote!  

_Me Gusta_!


----------



## Steve1mufc

I haven't had one yet as Im doing my 3rd when I return after the summer Break. What would your advice be on what position to apply myself to once I become a master . Bro Steve Elson Bridgegate Lodge,Chester,England.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur

jwhoff said:


> Good idea.  They'd only call me in to vote!



That's a nice detail of Texas ritual not present everywhere.  I offered to relieve the Tiler the first time I saw a Texas ballot.  A bit later I saw why my offer was declined and I chuckled at myself.


----------



## devlin

Senior Steward


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## PHA KD#50

Marshal 


My Freemasonry


----------



## amhdive

I just volunteered to take on the Treasurer seat.  Am I crazy?


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur

amhdive said:


> Am I crazy?



We don't accept crazy guys.  We make ourselves crazy after taking our degrees.  Chortle.  My craziness was going through the progressive line twice.  Once the superglue on your seat has lasted two passes through the line, you will have ended up crazier than me.  See it as an extreme accomplishment I suggest ...


----------

